# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  'Planeti ynë është në rrezik' - duhet të bëjmë diçka

## theodora*

*te dashur forimiste dhe forumista
nuk e di nese e keni vene re se planeti yne eshte ne rezik.
temperatura mesatare e tij eshte ngritur shum edhe fenomeni e termokipit po ben prezencen e tij kudo.

ne personalisht car mund te bejme per kete gje qe te ndihmojme sa me pak pollution e planetit tone?

besoj se duke nisur nga recycle, te hedhim gjerat plastike dhe letrat per recycle, po ashtu edhe shishet e qelqit e te mos e ndotim ambientin.

mos perdorim shum makinen.aty ku mund te shkojme e me kembe mos e marim makines se dnoten ambienti me dioksid karboni.

ju lutem thoni e ju gjera te cilat mund t'i bejme ne jeten tone te perditshme per te mos ndotur ambientin e te ndihmojme pak Planetin Toke.*

----------


## machooo

Save the planet  kill yourself gaagaggaaggaga  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## theodora*

nuk po tallem o machooo

po flas mese seriozisht

pse kill your self e jo te kill me mire ata qe shkaterojne planetin?afaristet e ndyre demek qe per fitimet e tyre hedhin kimikate kudo ne ambient?
e?

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Me fal dori ca duhet te bejm he se nuk di una te ri roje
tek porta prsh si thuaj ti
he

----------


## RaPSouL

Gjermania eshte shteti i pare qe ka mare inciativen per mbrojtjen e ambientin emisioni e ka emrin "Galileo Contra CO2" , pra duhet edhe ne te tjeret te bejme dicka per mbrojtjen e ambientit tone..

----------


## Edi_L

Eshte e vertete qe secili mund te beje dicka per planetin.
Fillohet me gjera te vogla po qe e kane impaktin e madh.
Psh nderrimi i te gjitha llampave ne shtepi nga inkandeshente (me rezistence qe digjet) ne llampa me neon ose flueoreshente (me gaz).  Ne treg nje llampe fluoreshente kushton me shume po konsumon 4-5 here me pak energji elektrike dhe zgjat 2-3 here me shume se nje llampe inkandeshente. Kjo eshte gjeja e pare qe kam bere ne shtepi per kete pune.
Gjera te tjera qe mund te bejme eshte kujdesi ndaj riciklimit. Sot per sot ne Shqiperi me sukses riciklohet alumini, xhami dhe letra. Por si iniciative duhet promovuar nga bashkite e komunat. Pushteti vendor ka ne dore mirembajtjen e qyteteve, fshatrave qe perfshin dhe manaxhimin mbeturinave. Nqs do behej mbledhja e diferencuar e mbeturinave do ndihmohej ne mbajtjen paster te ambientit. Shume njerez nuk e dine qe ka fabrika riciklimi keto dhe per rrjedhoje nuk bejne asgje personalisht. 
Te dyja jane gjera te vogla qe nuk kushtojne ne venien ne zbatim por per fat te keq ne Shqiperi nuk ka promovim te praktikave te tilla. 
Per te mos kaluar ne projekte me afatgjata dhe ambicizioze si ndertimi i mullinjve me ere per prodhimin e energjise elektrike te zonave te vogal qofte rurale qofte urbane (psh ne Milot, ne drejtorine e ererave :-)) ose ne pajisjen e te gjitha parkingeve te hapur me panele diellore duke siguruar si hijen per automjete ashtu edhe energji pa limit (parkinge psh afer spitaleve). 
Gjermania eshte shuuume edhe para pjeses tjeter te botes le me para Shqiperise ne iniciativa te tilla.

----------


## theodora*

> Me fal dori ca duhet te bejm he se nuk di una te ri roje
> tek porta prsh si thuaj ti
> he


ti te hedhell letrat ne koshet qe jan per letra vetem

te mos bredhesh shum me makine se ndoten ajrin,shkateron O2 demek

mos hidh plera ne rruge dhe as nga dritarja e makines

kapish?

----------


## theodora*

> Gjermania eshte shteti i pare qe ka mare inciativen per mbrojtjen e ambientin emisioni e ka emrin "Galileo Contra CO2" , pra duhet edhe ne te tjeret te bejme dicka per mbrojtjen e ambientit tone..


nuk e dija qe gjermania ka organizuar gjera te tilla
bravo

sa per ne,po e di.kete them

prijeni cigaren psh ju qe pini se e ajo ben dem ne O2 i atmosferes

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> ti te hedhell letrat ne koshet qe jan per letra vetem
> 
> te mos bredhesh shum me makine se ndoten ajrin,shkateron O2 demek
> 
> mos hidh plera ne rruge dhe as nga dritarja e makines
> 
> kapish?


po kapishi una ti kapishi nga pak mi hahahaha 
kissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss kissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss kisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss kissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sss kisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss yllo po ate gje e kam ber dhe me para jo vetem tani dhe esht e mira ti mos e nxir koken shum nga dritarja se ta keput makina yllo looooooooooooooooool hahahahahhahaha sa kam qeshur :perqeshje:

----------


## Artson

*Bota filloi pa njeriun dhe do perfundoje pa te.

Te vjen keq qe shkaku jemi ne..*

----------


## Morning star

Un sdo pi me cigare.

lol

----------


## SKUTHI

Une per vete s'do pj.rdh me se kam frike mos na zgjerohet brima e ozonit.


P.s. Me falni po me shpetoi..

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Save the planet  kill yourself gaagaggaaggaga


ne nje fare menyre, mire e ka machu pichu .

----------


## orbita

le te kall krejt vete njerzit po e dojne kete hehehehehheheheheh

----------


## theodora*

dua te shtoj edhe dicka tjeter
gjith keto zjarre qe kane rene ne ballkan e qe kan shkateruar kaq pyje dhe kane zhdukur jeten bimore ne shuuuuuuuuum male jane vepra njerezore
keshtu qe duhet te bejme dicka

gjeja me e thjeshte eshte te organizojme nje grup ne forum e te shkojme te mbjellim peme (flasim per ne atdheun toone fillimisht se meqe shqiptare jemi e meremi vesh me mire, pastaj shohim e bejme per shtetet e tjera)
JEMI KAAQ SHUM ANETARE, DHE SIKUR NGA 5 EURO TE VERE SECILI QE TE BLEME FILIZA PER TE MBJELLE E DINI C'I THONE APO JO?
JA MENDOHENI PAK.!

THNX

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ti do vesh per mua 10 euro 
pse me per ty ngeli kjo gje te mendosh ti me 
pse me keta qe jan ne pushtet ca duhet te bejn apo do e mbajm shtetin me
pak po na rejepin po ti vem lek dhe per pyjet dhe pyjet qe digjen 
digjen vet nga fshataret 
qe edhin cigaret vende pa vend kapishi ti 
tani qe keshtu shteti te thot token ta dhash punoje tani
beje ca te duash punoje qe mos te bjer zjari

----------


## OPARI

e di si eshte muabeti se cdo gje qe ka nje fillim e ka dhe fundin toka e ka filluare me akull e do perfundoje me zjarre

----------


## theodora*

> e di si eshte muabeti se cdo gje qe ka nje fillim e ka dhe fundin toka e ka filluare me akull e do perfundoje me zjarre


jo
nuk do perfundoje me zjarre
por ato akuj me te cilet filloi do behen uje e do e permbytin,po te mos kete me peme.

----------


## theodora*

> Ti do vesh per mua 10 euro 
> pse me per ty ngeli kjo gje te mendosh ti me 
> pse me keta qe jan ne pushtet ca duhet te bejn apo do e mbajm shtetin me
> pak po na rejepin po ti vem lek dhe per pyjet dhe pyjet qe digjen 
> digjen vet nga fshataret 
> qe edhin cigaret vende pa vend kapishi ti 
> tani qe keshtu shteti te thot token ta dhash punoje tani
> beje ca te duash punoje qe mos te bjer zjari


po se jan debila ata qe jane ne qeveri nuk do te thote qe ne duhet te bejme cte thone ata de
se ne kemi te drejtat tona te cilat as ata dhe asnje tjeter si ben dot hasha
se nganjere nuk i zjedh populli ata derra ne pushtet por ata vene njerez me mitroloz e te vijne ne shpi e po sdeshe mos i voto
kete gje un e quaj kafsheri se ata nuk jane njereeeeeeeeeeez
i hate them all.

----------


## Baptist

Malet, pyjet halore shkaktojne zjarret vet!
Keshtu shumohen dhe keshtu cvendosen me me shpejtesi ne vise tjera me te pershtatshme... eshte menyre e jeteses se tyre.

----------

